# So you want some-one charged.



## seram (Oct 12, 2011)

This is the way it works in the Philippines...

As most of us know Rodwell was kidnapped and held for 15 months and released a week ago.

Rodwell, must now file a case against the abductors so investigations can start to hunt them down. That is a joke. Reports here in Australia say that it cost 20,000 peso to file this case and 60 minutes is providing the funds.

If he dont file a case then the matter will be dead and buried unless any of the abductors happen to be seen walking down the street and are easily aprehended with-out expense to the PNP. (and a reward is awaiting.) Although the Australian Embassy is exerting some pressure at the moment on the PNP to act..

Also the PNP (Philippine National Police) know who the go between was that organised the payment from Rodwells family to the Abu Sayaf they cannot arrest or question him because there is no law against being a middle man in hostage negotiations. Do u believe that.

Rodwells wife said she sold all his belongings to post the ransom. She is being investigated for that falsehood and maybe charge if Rodwell files a case.

Read all this story and hope u never need to have a crime investigated in the Philippines...cheers

http://www.philstar.com/headlines/2013/03/28/924873/pnp-file-criminal-raps-vs-rodwells-kidnappers


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

He's alive and well and needs to exit fast, his dirty family members stand to gain a lot of money in a deal with probably the terrorist and the police who knows probably many other hands in that pot of money, he needs to stop thinking like a Westerner getting justice and high tail it out of that area.


----------



## Glen48 (Jul 6, 2012)

*Law*

To have some one charged for an illegal weapon you need to see the PNP and give them the details exactly were the gun is ,in which room which draw as the PNP don't have time to go looking, you then take the paper work to the court and have it filed.

A judge looks at in with in the next 12 mths, and decided s if there is a case or not, if the PNP do act and can't find the exact gun you described you can be charged by the owner for damages.

From what I have seen of the courts the only reason they exist is to create jobs for liayers , judges workers and fines etc for the Fed's. 
In my case after 18 mths we are at last going to court and the others now have to put up proof with the doc's etc, why they can't ask for proof on the day the file is process is beyond me but assume if the evidence is to strong the case won't go ahead and the above miss out.

After dealing with 11 liaryes none were interested in any proof, statements, evidence at all.

The liaryers can put any thing they like on paper and it will be accepted.

This is the reason why it will always be 3rd world.

5400 sat for bar exams the pass mark was lowered and 934 passed which means less out there to fleece you.

I did read where the Oz bloke above had a bad attitude problem and his wife had left before the kidnapping still to live down there is asking for it.


----------

